# Pompeii archaeologists uncover 'sorcerer's treasure trove'



## Biskit (Aug 12, 2019)

"Archaeologists working in the buried Roman city of Pompeii say they have uncovered a "sorcerer's treasure trove" of artefacts, including good-luck charms, mirrors and glass beads..."

'Sorcerer's treasure trove' found in Pompeii


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Aug 13, 2019)

So is this the part of the movie where the lava-encrusted body of the ancient sorcerer rises from the ashes and tracks down those who took the artifacts?


----------



## sknox (Aug 13, 2019)

I do not understand how the BBC goes from a box filled with objects that likely belonged to women, to "sorcerer's treasure trove" as a headline. Click bait, BBC? Really?


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Aug 15, 2019)

The stuff in the picture looks pretty cool. They're saying it's a treasure trove of non precious metal items, something a sorcerer would have, but the words got artistically compressed on the way to the press release. Supposedly the artifacts belonged to a slave because there was no gold items and the quality of the amber and other beads indicates it was the house of an important person. The slave had good connections, or it was someone with a discerning eye, or when something broke and lost some pieces (all the pieces would be easy to fix) it got handed down somewhere down the ladder, or perhaps it was just some kid's "baseball card" collection.


----------

